
D 2.067 released - andralex
http://dlang.org/changelog.html?2.067
======
WalterBright
2.067 also implements Sealed References which enables one to safely pass
references to stack variables to called functions.

------
vskarine
my favorite language, but I wish there was first class IDE support for it on
Linux and OSX...

~~~
Freakazo
I definitely agree with you. I've been helping out with
[https://github.com/buggins/dlangide](https://github.com/buggins/dlangide) to
improve the editor situation for Linux. Still is pretty alpha at the moment.

